# Vehicle data display on Radio?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need to see if there's an Android Auto or Car play compatible app that offers those features. Waze shows speed.

Don't your tach and speedo do a good enough job? LOL. I admit a technical display might be neat.


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes, tach and speedo are more than adequate. I guess what I'd like is more technical info, such as real engine temp, boost would be nice, oil pressure etc. It'd be nice to be able to see that information without adding gauges to the car. I have great disdain for extra aftermarket gauges in cars. It looks tacky. 

Also, it'd be nice to have some HUD capabilities with the phone.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

No. GM doesn’t do that through their API.

Some people a hacked the Onstar system to display custom messages bu it’s not very functional.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Autometer used to offer a product called DashLink that could feed PIDs into the DIC and the radio. Unfortunately, it seems that they have abandoned the product line. They haven't released anything for about 3-4 years now. I had reached out to them back in 2016/2017 about offering one for the 2nd Gens but they told me they didn't have any plans. They had one for the 1st Gen Cruze. 

DashControl: Gauges - DashControl
DashControl for the 1st Gens: DASHCONTROL OBDII DISPLAY CONTROLLER, CHEVROLET CRUZE, GAS 2011-2015

I haven't ever found anything similar from anyone else. However, I bought a Banks iDash DataMonster which does data logging and stuffed it in a BNR Gauge Pod. While not perfect, it works well enough with the vehicle profile set to a Duramax LMM.


----------

